# New Kimber Aegis Ultra and others



## cnova (Jan 15, 2008)

I just picked up my new Aegis ultra. I really like this Kimber with the nights sites. I may have toi change the grip to and hammer but i dont know yet.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:drooling::drooling:Good picture of some fine looking pistols. Good luck with them. :smt028


----------



## SISUSA (Apr 27, 2008)

I myself is also (among other guns) looking at the Kimber Pro Aegis II, in 9mm.

It looks like another outstanding product from Kimber, and even so I right now carry a Glock 22, cal. 40, I am looking into getting back to the 9mm, and that Kimber looks awfully nice.


----------



## ditch_dgr (May 11, 2008)

SISUSA said:


> I myself is also (among other guns) looking at the Kimber Pro Aegis II, in 9mm.


My wife just bought this gun, it is excellent, nice light recoil and she really shoots it well. I have a Kimber TLE/RL II and an Ultra Carry II, all of them are tremondous.


----------

